
‘House of Cards’ threatens to leave if Maryland comes up short on tax credits - protomyth
http://www.washingtonpost.com/local/md-politics/house-of-cards-threatens-to-leave-if-maryland-comes-up-short-on-tax-credits/2014/02/20/bf9a8206-9a70-11e3-b931-0204122c514b_story.html
======
protomyth
"In addition to bringing a burst of buzz and excitement, the show created
nearly 6,000 jobs and pumped more than $250 million into the state economy,
economic development officials say."

This one paragraph really needs to be explained and detailed since it is at
the heart of the matter.

~~~
pmorici
They film in Baltimore.

~~~
protomyth
I'm more thinking of how they accounted for / proved the "$250 million into
the state economy", as I am aware the Baltimore is in Maryland who is the
state government giving the tax credits.

